# Cariba Vs Payara



## Infantry guy (Jul 19, 2010)

When I came home today I noticed a Murder took place in my tank. I have three 4inch Caribas and a 10inch Saber Tooth Tetra sperated by a tank divider. Well some how one of the Caribas got into the other side. I put a divider in to keep the Saber Tooth from eating a Cariba, Well I must have under estimated the Cariba's. So now I have part of a Saber tooth tetra and a Cariba with a full belly and not a scatch on him, and hes swimming around looking like hes all proud of himself. I thought Saber tooths eat piranha??? They never showed any interst in each other before but I notice when I put some Mopani wood in the tank they got real aggresive and bold. Mopani must be like steroids to them??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they just wanted a bigger tank, so they sent over a scout.

side note: if ur really in the military....thank you for your service for this country.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That sucks....you gotta run those dividers all the way from top to bottom. They'll find a way through the smallest crack.


----------



## Infantry guy (Jul 19, 2010)

Dawgz said:


> they just wanted a bigger tank, so they sent over a scout.
> 
> side note: if ur really in the military....thank you for your service for this country.


 Thank you for saying that, that means a lot to me. And yes Im really in the Army just got back from Iraq 2 months ago. My avatar pic is me when we were in Kuwait.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Infantry guy said:


> they just wanted a bigger tank, so they sent over a scout.
> 
> side note: if ur really in the military....thank you for your service for this country.


 Thank you for saying that, that means a lot to me. And yes Im really in the Army just got back from Iraq 2 months ago. My avatar pic is me when we were in Kuwait.
[/quote]

hats off to u.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome Home!

I hate those tank dividers. I always think of them as a timebomb waiting to go off.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Infantry guy said:


> When I came home today I noticed a Murder took place in my tank. I have three 4inch Caribas and a 10inch Saber Tooth Tetra sperated by a tank divider. Well some how one of the Caribas got into the other side. I put a divider in to keep the Saber Tooth from eating a Cariba, Well I must have under estimated the Cariba's. So now I have part of a Saber tooth tetra and a Cariba with a full belly and not a scatch on him, and hes swimming around looking like hes all proud of himself. I thought Saber tooths eat piranha??? They never showed any interst in each other before but I notice when I put some Mopani wood in the tank they got real aggresive and bold. Mopani must be like steroids to them??


Yeah Sabertooth tetras eat piranha......when they are big enough to swallow the piranha. before they reach the adecuate size to do that piranha can feast on their meat as you have seen....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Putting the wood in the tank probably decreased the pH and increased the tannins.

I may get some arguement on this, and I have no sources to back this up, but it's my belief that they become a bit more aggressive with decreased pH and increased tannins.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

okay for tanins, but is he ph decreasing during the dry season? hummm....guess so since Gh is all messed up right? not really a chimist haha but is that right?



> I thought Saber tooths eat piranha???


nywaz, interesting question infantry. but as payara usually live in Strong current rivers, i guess they're not at their advantage in an aquarium. also, i've seen rivers in which they were fished, and it was like rapids. not sure tons of piranhas live in those waters.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193096-7-serrasalmus-elongatus-100/

think you see more wolfishes and payara in those waters but no pygos...

i may be mistaken as i'm no expert, but i'm pretty sure that is right...nyone to confirm?


----------

